# ISO: desserts made with liquor



## texasgirl (Jun 29, 2005)

Does anyone know of a website that lists different desserts that are made with liquor? I have found margarita pie and pina colada pie but, not one that lists different ones like the recipe sites show. I'm suppose to bring something to my sisters, sunday to her party.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 29, 2005)

I did a quick search and came up with this site which lists recipe sites which use alcohol in their preparation.

http://homecooking.about.com/od/alcohol/


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.bcliquorstores.com/en/mattersoftaste/foodrecipes


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Jun 29, 2005)

*Dessert recipes*

I didn't do a search for you, but many Caribbean desserts use rum - there are some really yummy banana variations out there...if you can't find them, I'll get out my recipe file - I know I can grab a couple of banana ones.

(and isn't margarita pie about the best thing on Earth?)


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 29, 2005)

I just realized my first post didnt' paste the site correctly.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Alix (Jun 29, 2005)

Try anything flambe. There is a peach thread on here with a flambe recipe that is to die for. 

Also baked Alaska and things of that nature have alcohol. Tiramisu too. Those are a couple of things you can do a search for.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 29, 2005)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Here are a few that I found on the wed.  Have fun at the party!!




Kahlua White Russian Souffles*[/font] [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Unsalted butter, room  temperature
Sugar
1/3 cup Kahlúa
6 oz. white chocolate, chopped
5 eggs
1/2 cup whipping cream
8 oz. cream cheese, cubed
Unsweetened cocoa powder 

Butter six (6 ounce) individual souffle cups. Sprinkle with sugar, shake out  excess. Set aside. In small saucepan, combine Kahlua and white chocolate. Melt  over low heat, stirring to blend. Remove from heat and cool slightly. Place eggs  in bowl of food processor or blender. Add cream and process to mix. 

With machine running, slowly pour cooled chocolate mixture through top. Add  cream cheese, a few cubes at a time and process until smooth. Pour into prepared  dishes and bake in center of oven at 350F about 20 minutes or until edges are  set but centers jiggle slightly when oven rack is shaken gently. Remove from  oven and sift cocoa powder lightly over tops. Serve immediately. 

NOTE: Because soufflés do not contain stiffly beaten egg whites, they can be  prepared ahead of time and refrigerated until ready to bake. If chilled, add 5  minutes baking time. However, for lighter soufflés, fold in 2 stiffly beaten egg  whites just before pouring into dishes and bake immediately. [/font]


​ *Kahlua Bowl Cake*




*INGREDIENTS:*



1                    chocolate cake, 13 x 9-inches, cooled, cut in cubes
1/2  cup           Kahlua
 1      package       chocolate instant pudding, prepared
12      ounces        Cool Whip
1                    chocolate toffee candy bar (Skor) 
 *PREPARATION:*

  Assemble in a 2-quart bowl:   Put half of the cake cubes in the bottom of the bowl then pour half of the  Kahlua over the cake. Spread half of the pudding over the cake and Kahlua  then spread half of the Cool Whip over the pudding.

   Repeat layers then break the Skor bar up and sprinkle pieces over the  top.





*BAILEY'S CHOCOLATE CHIP ICE CREAM*
*Printed from COOKS.COM*
2 c. heavy cream
3 eggs, separated
3/4 c. granulated sugar
1 tsp. vanilla extract
1/2 c. heavy cream
1/2 c. Bailey's Irish Cream
5 oz. semi-sweet chocolate, melted
Whip 2 cups of heavy cream to soft peaks. Separately, whip separated egg whites to stiff peaks. Fold whites into whipped cream and hold in refrigerator.Over a double boiler, whisk together the egg yolks, sugar, vanilla and 1/2 cup heavy cream; whisk until hot, then set in bowl of ice water, to cool down.

Add the Bailey's to the mixture while cooling down. When the mixture has cooled to the touch, stir in the melted chocolate, which will chip when it comes in contact with the cool temperature. Fold the chocolate mixture into the egg white and cream. Freeze for at least 8 hours.






​


----------



## Zereh (Jun 29, 2005)

Most of the brand name liquors have web sites where you can find some good ideas. Here are a couple:

Grand Marnier

Kahlua

Bailey's


Z


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 29, 2005)

WOW, Thanks everyone!! 

I'll let you know what I end up making and how it tasted.


----------

